# Replace DSG or manual swap? 2012 VW CC



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

So like most of us with dsg's I've been having problems since I bought the car. Complaining ever since 10k miles. Opened a case with VWOA and was denied coverage. 

Now I'm at 130k and was able to scrape every mile I could out of this thing. It clunks, pops, throws error codes. The flywheel is bad, the clutches slip, mech unit is shot, etc. I don't see the point of rebuilding this thing and kinda want it out of my life. 

Has anyone done a manual swap on their Vw. How difficult of a job was it. Do you have a list of everything you had to order? We have a lift and also have a friend that is a Vw mechanic. 

My trans code is msx or msk I believe. Haven't been able to find a decent used trans anywhere.


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

Why was it denied coverage????


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

I had coils on the car at the time and the tech at the dealer said my axles were pressing into my differential causing it to bind. I had a finger gap above the tires on the stock 17s at the time. They couldn't even explain to me how when I asked the how it was even possible. But that was 70k miles ago.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

No one?


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

I don't know of anyone who has done it, but it will be a bitch. You'll need to completely swap over the wiring harness, cluster, pedal box, cables, etc. etc. You will essentially need a manual donor car.


----------



## WYOCC (Feb 5, 2014)

I am curious about this as well. I have a 4motion and want a manual as well. Trying to make it into a wrx killer lol my concern is more towards how to mate the 4motion to the manual transmission, if that's even possible.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

97vr6blu said:


> I don't know of anyone who has done it, but it will be a bitch. You'll need to completely swap over the wiring harness, cluster, pedal box, cables, etc. etc. You will essentially need a manual donor car.


This, try and find a totaled car and do the swap that way.


----------



## Abide (Sep 11, 2012)

If you can do the manual swap, do it. 

I have gone through a mechatronic unit and two full DSG transmissions, with 58K on the car, all under warranty, with full disclosure I am APR Stage 2.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Just putting this out there but iMod.:R has his DSG from his 13 that he recently converted to AWD for sale. I believe he is aksing $800 for the unit which isn't a bad price with I believe around 40k on it.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Isn't it a tab bit easier to buy another cc with manual 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't have anything productive to add other than I wish my 3.6 4motion CC was 6MT.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

The '09 V6 Sport (FWD only) had an option for a manual trans. I'm pretty sure that you can get either type transmission as options on the VR6-4Motion.... in Europe. Start digging around that part of the world for parts sourcing. The EU gets all the good stuff... like the 2.0 TDI option as well. My personal Christmas wishlist - the A4's 3.0 TDI, manual transmission + stage 1 APR tune (309hp/479tq work for you too?). 

@ the O.P. - if you have all of your documentation stating complaints since new (or from 10K onward) - have they really refused to do anything to help you in the last 120K miles? There are multiple TSB's out for known issues with both the DSG and the mech unit - so many that VAG extended the DSG warranty considerably (can't recall exactly - but wanna say to 8/100K). Depending upon your driving style (which the mech unit's 'fuzzy logic' attempts to learn and adapt to your driving style ... BTW there is a reset procedure). It is crucial that the DSG oil/filter service be done at least every 40K (likely every 10K or less with track or hard driving). 

@ those who want to do a manual conversion... while I also prefer driving a manual for the sense of man/car unity - "the DSG, which takes only about 8 milliseconds to upshift. In comparison, the sequential manual transmission (SMT) in the Ferrari F430 Scuderia takes 60 milliseconds to shift, or 150 milliseconds in the Ferrari Enzo. The quoted time for upshifts is the time the wheels are completely non-powered"[per Wiki]. So if your interest is in racing, no matter how fast you think you can row, a manual trans will cost you time versus the DSG. It will _definitely_ cost you if you burn up a clutch (as the flywheel invariably goes with it) - a repair cost of $1500-2500(!) per VW service mgr, when discussing long term costs between the 6sp and DSG. He admitted to the DSG's quirky issues, but also pointed its extended warranty coverage to address these, whereas a burnt clutch, even at 500 miles likely isn't covered since it's a wear item (with the exception being proof of manufacturing defect). 

Just my 1.5 cents FWIW...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Eurofication said:


> Just putting this out there but iMod.:R has his DSG from his 13 that he recently converted to AWD for sale. I believe he is aksing $800 for the unit which isn't a bad price with I believe around 40k on it.



Thanks man, yes I do still have a DSG tranny off a 2013 and it is absolutely in great condition. I just don't need it now that I did the A3 trans during my AWD swap. Its in Denver with the guys at Bluewater who can ship to if you can use it. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

go for the 6sp swap :thumbup: look up challenges other vw/audi's had. from what I've read, specifically on the MKV MKVI platform, mechanically it is strait forward, but getting the electronics to cooperate takes some know-how. 

i was initially disappointing when I found out I couldn't get a 4motion VR6 with a manual or DSG. I quickly remembered all the issues people have with the DSG


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> Thanks man, yes I do still have a DSG tranny off a 2013 and it is absolutely in great condition. I just don't need it now that I did the A3 trans during my AWD swap. Its in Denver with the guys at Bluewater who can ship to if you can use it. :beer::thumbup:


What's the trans code? I might be interested. I believe the trans codes have to match unless the dealer can reprogram or something. I wish Vw would have just fixed it while it was under warranty. I should have got a lawyer. I was complaining about it since the first 10k service.


----------

